# Yngwie Malmsteen 8-string cover



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello, everyone! 
I just made a cover version (I mean real cover, not exact copying) of my favourite Yngwie Malmsteen's tracks, called "Brothers". 
Here I use my 8-string Jackson JS32-8Q, which is now upgraded with Seymour Duncan Pegasus and a Kahler 2218 tremolo.
I hope you will like my work over the piece 

Brothers (Yngwie Malmsteen) - cover by Alexandra Zerner


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 15, 2015)

fantastic cover. Great vibrato you have too.

It's crazy to see a Kahler on that model Jackson, looks cool!


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you very much!  I am glad you like my work on this piece.
Here's the guitar a little bit closer:


----------



## Harry (Aug 16, 2015)

I do think you're leaning a bit too much on the whammy bar for this piece, especially considering it's a piece of music from someone known for their incredibly finger vibrato technique, but it was an otherwise excellent job and much better than some of the Yngwie covers I've seen on youtube


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for your comment! 
Yes, I agree, that Yngwie uses less tremolo bar, but I made this piece the way I feel it - it is not exact copy of the original, but a real cover version - I did my own rearranged backing track, also changed few phrases here and there... I guess you could hear that


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow that was a great cover. Can you possibly do amberdawn?


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks! 
Amberdown is also amongst my Yngwie's favourites, so I will definitely do something about it


----------



## jvms (Aug 22, 2015)

I honestly loved it. the tone rocked and so did the playing. btw, how did you install the Kahler trem in it? was it troublesome?


----------



## Alexandra Zerner (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you! 
I gave the guitar to a luthier to install the Kahler. He said it's not hard at all, because the instructions are well written.


----------

